# Bored...



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Im


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Bored...


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Working....


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Nights...


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

So...


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Im...


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Gonna....


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Post....


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Whore.....


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Am


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Also


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Bored


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Working


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nights


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Can


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Join


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Pretty


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Please


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

How sad!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Forgot


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

To


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Say


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

At


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Least


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Am


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

On


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Overtime


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

im


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

on


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

nights


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

as


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

well


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

and


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

also


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

bored.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

I..


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Think...


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

We...


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Could...


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Be...


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

On...


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

To...


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

A...


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Winner...


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Here!!!


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Mods can you delete or lock this topic from a pair of bored tossers that need to get on with what they are being paid to do lol


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Im


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Being


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

paid


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

my


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

normal


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

sxxt


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

wage


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

to


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

guard


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

the


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

olympic


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

stadium


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

and


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

living


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

in


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

a


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

damp


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

hanger


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

with


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

250


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

other


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

soldiers


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

whilst


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

those


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

tossers


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

from


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

G4S


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

are


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

on


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

£200


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

a


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

day


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

and


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

staying


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

in


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

5 *


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

hotels


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

so


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

ive


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

earned


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

the


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

right


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

to


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

be


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

a


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

tosser!


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

8) [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Time


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

To


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Go


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Home


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Night


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Night


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

[smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

[smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

So


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Am


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

I


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

What


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

The


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

Time


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

I


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

Took


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

To


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

Read


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

These


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

Posts


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

Back


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

So


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Who


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Else


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Is


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Back


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

On


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nights


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

To


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Night


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:?:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Me


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

last


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

one


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

then


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

4


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

days


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

off.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Another


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Two


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

To


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Go


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

For


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Me


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Not


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

good


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

mate.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

No


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

So


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Bad


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

When


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

It


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Is


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Overtime


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Yellow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

What


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

And that's killed that boring thread!  sending Tapatalk into overdrive!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dont


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Think


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

It


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Has


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

And here's me on double time, + night shift allowance loving every minute, kerrrrrrrrrching


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Normal


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

shift


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

for


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

me.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

All


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Most


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hometime


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

[smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

Two


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

Days


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

Gone


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

And


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

These


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

Nutters


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

Are


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

Still


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

At


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Comma


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

It


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

Lol


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

full


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

Merlin


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

stop


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

You


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

Messed


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

Up


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

bored


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

My


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

Message


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

[smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Oops!


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

merlin c said:


> :lol:


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

merlin c said:


> Oops!


Thanks 
Im in my room lmao :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

na


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

na


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

nana


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

nah...


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

:-*


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

smart


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

arse


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

:roll:


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

:-*


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

[smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Who


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Can


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Guess


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Where


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Am


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

To


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Night


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:?:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

earning


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

money


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

under


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

false


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

pretences


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

in


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

work


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

the


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

same


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

as


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

me!


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

This


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

is


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

childish


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

love


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

it :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Correct


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Will


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Have


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

To


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Go


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Takeaway


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Is


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Arriving


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

TAKEAWAY!!!


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Had


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Half


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Parmo


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

With


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Chips


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

w


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

t


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

f


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

thought


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

you


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

were


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

going


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

to


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

say


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

papadoms


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

No


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Chicken


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Parmesan


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

It's


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Middlesbrough


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Thing


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

eat


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

your


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

heart


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

out


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

delicious


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

crazy


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

bunch


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

of


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

tt


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

owners


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Me


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Too


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

yes


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

you


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

and


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

we


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

=


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

us


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Aaaawww


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

true


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

love


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

[smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

awwwww


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

shucckkkks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Back


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Again


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Last


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

One


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Tonight


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

8)


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

[smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

it


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

wont


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

last


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Yellow


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Chinese


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

tonight??


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

No


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Mate


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sandwiches


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Tonight


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

But


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Other


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Lads


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Are


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Having


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Chinese


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TWATS


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Paybacks


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

a


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

bitch!


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

That's


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

The


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

Shite


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

No


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nights


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Tonight


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Might


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Have


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Vodka


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Or


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Five


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

enjoy


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

last


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

night


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

shift


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

for


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

6


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

days


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

merlin c said:


> enjoy


I


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Am


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

[smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

Boring


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

:lol:


----------

